# Help with new audio controls (steering wheel)



## cachacopr (Oct 14, 2005)

Hello All! For those that haven't read my previous messages, I have a 2007 Altima 2.5S, which only came with Cruise Control buttons on the steering wheel. I bought the audio controls harness (actually, both controls share the same wiring plug) and mounted them on the steering wheel (replacing what I had), and the cruise control buttons work fine, but the audio ones do not, they don't do nothing at all. Am I missing something? Is there something else to be done or another wires that I need? Can anyone help me out on this one? Thanks!


----------



## liljohnny (May 25, 2006)

cachacopr said:


> Hello All! For those that haven't read my previous messages, I have a 2007 Altima 2.5S, which only came with Cruise Control buttons on the steering wheel. I bought the audio controls harness (actually, both controls share the same wiring plug) and mounted them on the steering wheel (replacing what I had), and the cruise control buttons work fine, but the audio ones do not, they don't do nothing at all. Am I missing something? Is there something else to be done or another wires that I need? Can anyone help me out on this one? Thanks!


I think you need a different HU for the steering wheel controls to work.

John


----------

